# Colson Prewar 20" Sidewalk bike



## brucejr (Apr 14, 2013)

First posted this in the balloon bikes section but it is probably better here.


I would love to get this bike up and running. Pretty nice frame, forks and fenders but the head tube and bottom bracket are smaller than normal. More like those of a 'sidewalk' bike than a 'real' bike.

I have a girls version of the looptail that has regular sized head tube and bottom brackets. I did find some photos of a girls version of the same bike with the 'sidewalk' hardware.

Short of finding the correct hardware (highly unlikely I know) are there other sources for pieces that would work that you know of?

I have a 60's Roadmaster with hard tires that looks like it would work but the dimensions aren't quite right.

The Colson dimensions are-

Fork OD 1" (this is like a regular bike, but has a hole drilled near the end to accept a set screw)

Headtube ID 1.15"

Headtube length 3.5"

Bottom Bracket ID 1.525"

Bottom Bracket width 2.32" (pretty narrow)




















Thanks for any input.

Bruce


----------



## brucejr (Apr 14, 2013)

Here are the girl's bikes with the right hardware (that isn't mine) and the larger bicycle type hardware (that is mine).


----------



## JOEL (Apr 14, 2013)

PM sent about parts.


----------



## brucejr (Apr 14, 2013)

Great.

Sent a PM back.


----------



## dxmadman (Apr 14, 2013)

*I feel your pain*

Frustrating, isn't it? I been looking for parts for the last year. But I gotta be patient. I've got the rest of this lil guy. Just need a crank.


----------



## brucejr (Apr 14, 2013)

It can be.

I was just hoping to get this one running even with incorrect parts but it sounds like Joel may have the parts I need.

Fingers crossed.


----------

